# Spotted: truck of Atlii



## lucaq (Dec 19, 2000)

On I-70 east of denver yesterday morning.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Nice find! I guess this is confirmation that the factory exodus to the dealerships has officially begun?


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

At first glance, I thought the rust on the blue was an Atlas...  LOL


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

No but in that same picture it looks like there is some orange/rust colored discoloration on the underside (by the lower plastic molding/fascia).

Anyone else see this?


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

jkopelc said:


> No but in that same picture it looks like there is some orange/rust colored discoloration on the underside (by the lower plastic molding/fascia).
> 
> Anyone else see this?


Yeah, you can see it in two of the pictures. In one, it almost looks like that wax coating junk they used on the mkIV Jetta I used to have. The stuff that made it smell like crayons. :laugh:


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

jkopelc said:


> No but in that same picture it looks like there is some orange/rust colored discoloration on the underside (by the lower plastic molding/fascia).
> 
> Anyone else see this?


That looks nothing like the wax I still see on my CC. In that picture, it looks like the metal is already bubbling with rust 

Disclaimer: I am viewing on a crappy laptop screen.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

It's wax that will likely get cleaned off during PDI.


----------



## beastcivic (May 27, 2003)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> At first glance, I thought the rust on the blue was an Atlas...  LOL


Haha, me too!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

jkopelc said:


> No but in that same picture it looks like there is some orange/rust colored discoloration on the underside (by the lower plastic molding/fascia).
> 
> Anyone else see this?


That is from the Hot wax dip which is done to prevent corrosion.


----------



## snowfreek (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone saw the «fake» exhaust tip? BMW X5 style! :facepalm:


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

lucaq said:


> On I-70 east of denver yesterday morning.


5th pic down, doesn't it look like the black plastic trim on on lower part of door isn't flush with same piece on the back door?


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> 5th pic down, doesn't it look like the black plastic trim on on lower part of door isn't flush with same piece on the back door?


I think that is just the photo angle. When I crawled all over one at the car show it was all lined up nice and pretty. Mind you that was a pre prod unit on a stand at a car show. I would hope it was near perfect as it was the center piece of the VW display. Having said that I do still think that is just a bad photo angle.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

snowfreek said:


> Anyone saw the «fake» exhaust tip? BMW X5 style! :facepalm:


They do it so that the tip doesn't get discolored by the exhaust.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

snowfreek said:


> Anyone saw the «fake» exhaust tip? BMW X5 style! :facepalm:


Wow...I didn't know they were fake....that's a bummer


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

*Transmission*

Anyone know who makes the transmission for this vehicle?


----------



## mk5vr6 (May 27, 2016)

IHC said:


> Anyone know who makes the transmission for this vehicle?





Aisin seiki make the 8 speed transmissions, good Japanese company they also made the 6 speed automatics in the MK5 Jetta and Rabbit and the current Jetta I think.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

utsava said:


> Yeah, you can see it in two of the pictures. In one, it almost looks like that wax coating junk they used on the mkIV Jetta I used to have. The stuff that made it smell like crayons. :laugh:


I still have some of that crap on my MK7.


----------

